# Powerhead for water changes.



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Heard of an idea to make water changing easier and safer.

Using a powerhead connect hose to the end, pop the pump in tank and hose down to a bucket, and let it drain the water into the bucket.

Then for refilling, fill your bucket, then treat the water, pop the pump into the bucket and hose into the tank and voila, you have a stressless changing of the water for you and most importantly the fish.

Anyone done this before, or any thoughts on this at all?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup. I use a 30 gallon mix bucket to prepare the water - add the dechlor and bring it to the correct temperature. To get the water from the bucket to the tank, I have a mag 5 submersible pump with about 30Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ of hose and a spray bar on the end.

For draining, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t use a pump. My drain is below the water level of the tank. So, I just start the siphon and let it run while I use the suction to vacuum the substrate.

As an aside, for most people going straight to and from the tank with a python works just fine. I got in the habit of using the mix bucket because my fish seemed sensitive to my cruddy water when they were younger.


----------



## jason081180 (May 5, 2007)

check out this its like a Python. I have a Python and it works great. No buckets at all. And there is no need to prepare the water. Just make sure it about the same temp and add all the declor you need to the tank when you start filling the tank.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

jrf said:


> Yup. I use a 30 gallon mix bucket to prepare the water - add the dechlor and bring it to the correct temperature. To get the water from the bucket to the tank, I have a mag 5 submersible pump with about 30Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ of hose and a spray bar on the end.
> 
> For draining, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t use a pump. My drain is below the water level of the tank. So, I just start the siphon and let it run while I use the suction to vacuum the substrate.
> 
> As an aside, for most people going straight to and from the tank with a python works just fine. I got in the habit of using the mix bucket because my fish seemed sensitive to my cruddy water when they were younger.


I see sounds good, its a good idea in my eyes, saves carrying buckets and spilling water, and back ache, and also stressing your fish. So why not let a pump do the work.

Siphoning to get the water out is a better idea as your cleaning the dirt up at the same time.
Then empty water and fill up your clean bucket and pump it in.

Thanks for that info.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

jason081180 said:


> check out this its like a Python. I have a Python and it works great. No buckets at all. And there is no need to prepare the water. Just make sure it about the same temp and add all the declor you need to the tank when you start filling the tank.


To be honest i'm not sure about adding water to the tank before its dechlorinated.
I dont think its a good risk to take.

Ohterwise that python looks cool, but risky chlorine wise.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a long hose, I just put it to the output of my canister filter and it starts the siphon.

Drain out into the flowerbed.
Refill with the hose and add declor powder right into the tank as I am refilling.

Been doing this for YEARS with all different types of fish. Currently have Tropheus that are happy and breeding. Easy as pie! I live in Cali where they have high chlorine levels too.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

strange, so this is some proof that adding declorinator to the tank while the water is filling is safe.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Nope, just adding my experience. If all your fish die, I will not be replacing them for you. :wink:

I know plenty of people who refuse to add water without mixing conditioner in it first, and some who think using a garden hose is bad. Some people actually fill garbage cans with the water and let it sit for a few days before they use it.

To each his own. :thumb:


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

I suppose your right, everyone is different lol. garbage cans lol.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

aaronjunited said:


> strange, so this is some proof that adding declorinator to the tank while the water is filling is safe.


I only went to the mix bucket after observing some irritation during and after water changes. But, I think I'm in the minority on this one. If you search around enough you'll find serveral threads asking if it's safe to add dechlor and straight tap to a tank. You'll find that lots of people do it with no ill effects whatsoever.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

None of you guys have sinks within 25 foot of your tanks? If so you can just buy the hose kit that attacfood to your sink and creates suction and then drains all the water directly into the sink. Then you reverse the flow to fill the tank, doesn't get much easier then that. I also believe you can get 50 foot. The water right from my tap is almost perfect so I guess it works out for me directly from the faucet but I usually put two caps of prime in after each change, have never had an issue.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cromak said:


> None of you guys have sinks within 25 foot of your tanks?


Unfortunately, some of us have fancy-schmancy faucets that don't have normal pipe-fitting threads.

Therefore, not possible to use the python attachment.



kevin


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

ridley25 said:


> Cromak said:
> 
> 
> > None of you guys have sinks within 25 foot of your tanks?
> ...


my problem too. my closest sink is in the kitchen but doesnt have threads on the faucet. im stuck filling up via bucket. when i had my 10, 20 and 30 setup... it wasnt that bad.... but first setting up my 72bow..... that took FOREVER to fill with bucket.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm only filling 50% of a 38 gallon right now, but when my 125 is up and running I will have to MacGyver up something for sure.

Right now I'm thinking hose of similar size to my faucet diameter and a clamp...could spray me in the face...

kevin


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Get a new faucet. I don't think I'd keep 3 fish tanks if I couldn't use a device like a python. I did have to buy adapters for each faucet I connect to around the house but that is pretty simple to do with a good hardware store.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

dotbomb said:


> Get a new faucet.


I hear you, but while I look at the faucet and think: "it doesn't work with my python," my wife looks at it and thinks: "it looks great in our kitchen."

And if momma ain't happy, no one's happy.

kevin

P.S. apologies for the thread hijack, but I think the original question was answered.


----------



## jason081180 (May 5, 2007)

ridley25 said:


> And if momma ain't happy, no one's happy.


lol Happy Wife = Happy Life


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Another data point for simply filling the tank with water via the hose/python. Adding the salts and conditioner during this process. Been doing it for >15 years on multiple tanks. No issues whatsoever. KISS philosophy applied.

The only freshwater fish that I think I would change this process for would be wild Altums or discus.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

ridley25 said:


> Cromak said:
> 
> 
> > None of you guys have sinks within 25 foot of your tanks?
> ...


I forgot about that haha, luckily my sinks faucet head unscrews and gives me the regular pipe fitting so i am lucky in that regard.. But the kit does come with different adapters for different sink fittings..


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cromak said:


> But the kit does come with different adapters for different sink fittings..


Been there, done that. I now have two different Python adapter kits that don't fit my faucet.

Anyway, enough whinging from me.

kevin


----------

